# Anyone got any vintage fortis chronograph



## caseyrock (Aug 22, 2008)

HELLo,
to all fortis fans out there, 
Have anyone got any photo of vintage fortis chronograph watch to show.?
thank you


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2008)

Is this vintage enough?

Fortis Stratoliner, Lemania 5100.


----------



## Dimitris (Jul 3, 2007)

dentaku said:


> Is this vintage enough?
> 
> Fortis Stratoliner, Lemania 5100.


Stratoliner is awesome. Why we don't see often these watches? I am searching for months and I found only an art edition stratoliner.:think:

Regards
Dimitris


----------



## J.D. (Aug 15, 2006)

Love that Stratoliner.|> How long have you had it?



dentaku said:


> Is this vintage enough?
> 
> Fortis Stratoliner, Lemania 5100.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2008)

J.D. said:


> Love that Stratoliner.|> How long have you had it?


Thanks - I've only had it a year or so.
Anyone know when these were made? I read tht it was replaced by the Official Cosmonauts Chronograph.


----------



## 145.012-67 (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi from Greece!
First post in the forum, although i have been hanging around for over a year now. 
Any way here is my own humble contribution to the subject.

Lemania rules!

See you later...


----------



## Zerofail (Sep 28, 2008)

Great stratoliner :-! I don't think I have ever run across one of those actually for sale.


----------



## 145.012-67 (Sep 14, 2008)

Thanks for your comments!
That is true, the watch is the one of only two white faced Stratoliners that i have come across in more than two year's searching...
The watch came from Germany and was bought from the original owner who ordered specifically the hands, black bezel and black day-date (instead of the common white ones).


----------



## Dimitris (Jul 3, 2007)

Welcome 145.012-67!
Awesome and unique watch!

Epitelous kai enas Ellinas sto forum. Kalos ton!

Regards
Dimitris


----------



## 145.012-67 (Sep 14, 2008)

Thanks for your kind words Dimitris!
By the way i noticed your avatar (*THE* Lockheed Skunk Works project), any connection with the H.A.F?


----------



## Dimitris (Jul 3, 2007)

No, just an aeroplane enthusiast.

Regards
Dimitris


----------



## Radman (Oct 7, 2008)

Here's one I found this summer. Valjoux 7733 inside working well. Dates from late 60's at a guess but I haven't been able to confirm exactly. 
Cheers,
Jem


----------



## dohmer (Mar 5, 2007)

What a nice watch! Congrats.



Radman said:


> Here's one I found this summer. Valjoux 7733 inside working well. Dates from late 60's at a guess but I haven't been able to confirm exactly.
> Cheers,
> Jem


----------



## caseyrock (Aug 22, 2008)

Radman said:


> Here's one I found this summer. Valjoux 7733 inside working well. Dates from late 60's at a guess but I haven't been able to confirm exactly.
> Cheers,
> Jem


 cool man 
This A real vintage chronograph watch


----------



## caseyrock (Aug 22, 2008)

dentaku said:


> Is this vintage enough?
> 
> Fortis Stratoliner, Lemania 5100.


wow
that a good watch


----------



## caseyrock (Aug 22, 2008)

caseyrock said:


> HELLo,
> to all fortis fans out there,
> Have anyone got any photo of vintage fortis chronograph watch to show.?
> thank you


i have up dated a vintage fortis from 1940s using a venus caliber 170


----------



## Dimitris (Jul 3, 2007)

Radman said:


> Here's one I found this summer. Valjoux 7733 inside working well. Dates from late 60's at a guess but I haven't been able to confirm exactly.
> Cheers,
> Jem


Awesome chrono!
Val 7733 is from early 70's. It's a manual winding, bicompax, non date chrono. 7734 the date version. The automatic evolution is 7750.

Regards
Dimitris


----------



## Dimitris (Jul 3, 2007)

caseyrock said:


> i have up dated a vintage fortis from 1940s using a venus caliber 170


Great watch. I love the old Fortis logo.

Regards
Dimitris


----------



## Dimitris (Jul 3, 2007)

My contibution.

Stratoliner, Lemania 5100 movement, late 80's - early 90's.



Marinemaster, Valjoux 72 movement, late 60's - early 70's.



Regards
Dimitris


----------



## HappyJack (Mar 31, 2008)

I really like the look of the Stratoliner. There are a couple for sale on eBay at the moment - but one has a white dial and the other has the cartoon space drawings - not quite my thing!


----------



## Dimitris (Jul 3, 2007)

HappyJack said:


> I really like the look of the Stratoliner. There are a couple for sale on eBay at the moment - but one has a white dial and the other has the cartoon space drawings - not quite my thing!


In terms of legibility, Stratoliner is my favorit Fortis with Lemania 5100.
It took me almost a year to find my black Stratoliner.

Regards
Dimitris


----------



## chocholusik (Dec 4, 2012)

I have one with 7733 too:


----------



## TSW (Mar 11, 2006)

Vintage Stratoliner here. Wish I could find one with a white dial!


----------

